# Dual Nationality Visa process



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi friends,

Quick question as im going through the employment visa application forms now and it requests that i mention if i had another nationality passport. Does this matter in the visa process? Or do they choose which passport they will grant you the visa on?

I mean in the case for example you are an Indian holding a US passport..will they grant the visa to the US passport or does it have to be the Indian passport? Or the employee has the choice to choose which passport he wants the visa on?

Im trying to understand the logic behind them asking such questions and what they usually do in such cases?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well yes they obviously want to know if you hold more than one passport - presumably to prevent people doing wrong and skipping out on their second passport.

For visa purposes, get your visa put in whichever passport is easier - some nationalities are viewed as 'easier' than others i.e. if you come from one of the 33 countries where people get a visa on arrival, as opposed to those who have to jump through hoops to get a visa.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Um you can't leave with another country's passport than the one you have your visa stamped on. They need to check your visa status before letting you out so they will ask for the passport your visa was stamped on.

They ask that so they can make sure you haven't for example used a passport with a different name to enter the country before and commit crimes/offenses. Also other reasons too. If you have an NZ passport then you would be better off applying under that than your Indian one.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have dual nationality. I was able to choose the one I wanted for the Visa, which in my case was the US. They didn't take a copy or ask for the other passport information I don't believe.

You can't skip out on a second passport...you would need the entry stamp.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

xchaos777 said:


> I have dual nationality. I was able to choose the one I wanted for the Visa, which in my case was the US. They didn't take a copy or ask for the other passport information I don't believe.
> 
> You can't skip out on a second passport...you would need the entry stamp.


Thanks xchoas for your response but you need to tell them your old nationality just for their information, did you do that? The employer sent me a form to fill and its asks for my current nationality and previous nationality.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, I said I had dual nationality and noted it was French. However, I don't believe I needed to provide the passport information for the second.

Also, the names on both my passports match exactly.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

xchaos777 said:


> Yes, I said I had dual nationality and noted it was French. However, I don't believe I needed to provide the passport information for the second.
> 
> Also, the names on both my passports match exactly.


Yes I did the same just provided my Nz passport info and noted just the other passport. It's funny how they ask for all these details.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most applications for visas, even just tourist visas in several countries will ask if you have another passport.


----------



## mmchandana (Apr 8, 2013)

Where can i get pricing information for Dubai VISA since there are many agencies charging high rate.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mmchandana said:


> Where can i get pricing information for Dubai VISA since there are many agencies charging high rate.


There is no such thing. Buying visas is illegal. The visas are sponsored and paid by the employer.

If you are referring to a visit visa to visit the UAE then you need to contact a travel agent. Use Google to find them.


----------



## mmchandana (Apr 8, 2013)

*Yes thank you*



dizzyizzy said:


> There is no such thing. Buying visas is illegal. The visas are sponsored and paid by the employer.
> 
> If you are referring to a visit visa to visit the UAE then you need to contact a travel agent. Use Google to find them.


You have gave crystal clear answer, Yes I need visiting VISA presently getting it from my travel agents.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't mention it. 

I keep my dual nationality off official documents, as it allows me useful 'getaway' should the need arise.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Don't mention it.
> 
> I keep my dual nationality off official documents, as it allows me useful 'getaway' should the need arise.


That would be risky i say, i just submitted my application and mentioned both nationalities. Hope it works out fine!!

Do you know what happens once its submitted? I heard i get a pre-approval visa where i need to enter UAE to complete my medical tests.. is this correct?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

telecompro said:


> Do you know what happens once its submitted? I heard i get a pre-approval visa where i need to enter UAE to complete my medical tests.. is this correct?


 Yes what you get is an employment visa via which you enter the country, after which you have your visa processed, medical tests done and stamped in your passport .


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

telecompro said:


> That would be risky i say


Got away with it for nearly 20 years; worked so far.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I keep my dual nationality off official documents, as it allows me useful 'getaway' should the need arise.


You have both Scottish and English passport?


----------

